# 1842's got a little sting to them.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm still pretty new to all the great material available these days. Ordered 1842 tubes for the first time. I thought they would only be good for super light ammo but I think I could launch 3/8ths with these. At least at plinking speeds. Unbelievably snappy.

I know this is sort of a dumb post but I'm just excited.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I shoot 1842s and 3/8" steel all the time.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Buckwheat say, "1842s O-Tay!"


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

JTslinger said:


> I shoot 1842s and 3/8" steel all the time.


Yea. I rigged them up and they are throwing the 3/8ths plenty hard.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey inconvenience, are you shooting the 1842 Dankung doubles? I have Dankung double 1842's coming from Simple Shot tomorrow for my Scout! I like the .030 latex that came with the Scout, but I want to experiment with other set ups. I have TBG coming from Amazon too. I get that Saturday. The Scout's Flip Clips make changing so easy. Put me in the dumb, excited club too!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

bread said:


> Hey inconvenience, are you shooting the 1842 Dankung doubles? I have Dankung double 1842's coming from Simple Shot tomorrow for my Scout! I like the .030 latex that came with the Scout, but I want to experiment with other set ups. I have TBG coming from Amazon too. I get that Saturday. The Scout's Flip Clips make changing so easy. Put me in the dumb, excited club too!


Dude. 1842 doubles should be able to throw 1/2" steel at decent speed. It would actually be more pull than I usually like with smaller ammo than that. I'm shooting it single in my OPFS and it's absolutely nailing the target with 3/8ths. Not as much as 1" straight TBG would do but plenty fast.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I shoot 3/8 steel with looped 1632's and they fly straight as an arrow for 15 yards. I'd imagine those 1842 would be hella-zippy.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The only thing I use dankung tubing for is pouch ties(thank goodness I bought a bunch got pouch ties for years). I tried slinging with tubes and









The myth that they last longer was BS to.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger :king:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> The only thing I use dankung tubing for is pouch ties(thank goodness I bought a bunch got pouch ties for years). I tried slinging with tubes and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like tubes on my PFS. I do it exactly like PFShooter with the protector tubes. Works awesome for me. For full frames it's flats for me.


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot 1842s and 3/8" steel all the time.
> ...


What's the setup?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Fletch said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > JTslinger said:
> ...


Just straight single tubes on a OPFS. Exactly like PFShooter. 7" active length. I need to measure my draw length as when I shoot instinctual it's further than my aimed.

Fast enough to do through and through hanging cans after the initial hit caves it in.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

inconvenience, you were right about the pull on those Dankung looped tubes. It's more pull than I like too! My accuracy suffered and I could only shoot ten times before my draw thumb and finger started protesting. They shot fast though!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> I'm still pretty new to all the great material available these days. Ordered 1842 tubes for the first time. I thought they would only be good for super light ammo but I think I could launch 3/8ths with these. At least at plinking speeds. Unbelievably snappy.
> 
> I know this is sort of a dumb post but I'm just excited.


I'm the same way. There are so many options available, I don't know where to start.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

